# Low HCG levels - PLEASE I need your success stories!



## JerseyRose

I haven't seen the doc yet, just received a call from the nurse with my blood test results. She said my HCG levels are very low at 54. She said I'm only just 4 weeks and usually they range from 20-900 so I'm on the low end. I don't know what that means and I'm panicking that it means I'm going to miscarry. This is my first pregnancy and Im so worried. 

I called my cousin that is a nurse and she said it doesn't mean anything, just means that it's very early pregnancy.

But I really need to calm down so I really hope some of you ladies can cheer me up with stories of low HCG levels which resulted in a perfectly healthy pregnancy.

The nurse said to make an appointment to see the doc in 2-4 weeks time. I can not wait that long! I think I have to go see the doc within the week just to ease my mind.


----------



## Tina_TTC2

For 4 weeks that doesn't sound bad. When I went to have my first test - I was 4 weeks and maybe a day or 2, and i was at 70. My dr said for my timing they wanted to see between 50 and 100 so I was right there. Sounds like you are too.

the important thing is if the number doubles after 48-72 hours. I am just 7 weeks now, and I saw the heartbeat last week ;) try not to worry. it's to early for that. :hugs:


----------



## LisK

Do you know how many DPO you were when you got the beta test done? If you do you can check Beta Base to see how your number compares to the average. 

And as the prior poster said, one beta alone doesn't tell you anything. You want to have more than one drawn so you can look at how the number is increasing.


----------



## JerseyRose

Thanks ladies. I was 17DPO when I had my test. I'm now 20DPO. I'm scared to have another test in case it shows that the my levels aren't increasing at the correct rate.

Pregnancy is such a roller coaster, you pray for that BFP and then the seriousness of losing it really sets in! :(


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

It's not _how much_ hcg levels there is in your system, it's if it's doubling at the right pace, your levels sound ok to me :)


----------



## bookworm0901

I have the same fears because my tests are getting darker so slowly. You are definitely in the range they want so awesome news!


----------



## JerseyRose

Oh thanks for the responses ladies!

Such a worrying time. But then my worrying is worrying me that it will start to affect the baby. So I'm trying to keep calm now and just pray for no spotting or bleeding. All I can do is think that if there is no bleeding then everything is running on track?


----------



## amarpreet

congratulations for BFP.......with my daughter mine hcg no was around 46 or 47 and this one 47 exact after 14 dpo........i have a healthy 14 month old and just had 19 scan and everything looks healthy.......yes technically it is suppose to double every 48-72 hrs but with the current pregnancy my hcg level was only 77 at 16 dpo, I was thinking that is it but guess what after a week my no were around 538....


----------



## lw0619

i was about 3 weeks when i found out i was pregnant (maybe 4- im embarrassed to admit that i really dont remember :blush:). my first levels came back in the 20s, then the 50s, then the 100s. so mine were low too. Im now 9 weeks and i have received great news every time i go to the doctors :) try to relax. i know thats hard. please keep us posted!


----------



## fayefirth

As long as your figures are doubling hun, your numbers are fine for 4 week. I personally wouldn't be able to wait 2-4 week so would get my hcg level checked again soon. It's scary, and I completely understand not wanting to know (experienced with both my m/c and this pregnancy) but you need to know what's going on xx


----------



## gottalaugh

Try not to stress over a single beta result. :)

As other posters have said, one beta doesn't mean anything. What matters is that it's increasing appropriately. 

Because of previous losses my betas were checked every two days for a week to ensure it was increasing. At 11 dpo I was 26.9, at 13 dpo I was 64.1, at 15 dpo I was 146.9. I'm now 6 weeks 4 days, and at 6 weeks we saw the flicker of a heartbeat.


----------



## Kat541

Mine level was nothing my entire pregnancy. I had to do a follow-up blood test because of it, but my son was declared gifted at just 8 months old by the assessor, so I'd say your baby is ok!


----------



## Radiance

That doesn't sound bad for 4 weeks :)

With my first I had really low hCG levels, after taking about 7 urine test and 1 blood test that were all negative, I finally got a positive- how far along was I? 20 weeks and days! With my 2nd, I knew I was pregnant, just like with my 1st. I took two home test that were both negative, gave my OB a call and he knew my story with my 1st so he gave me scan a few days later, I was in my 6th week :)

This pregnancy I got my first home positive test ever! And very early, almost 3 weeks- my hCG levels were pretty low with this one but not much higher than my other two.


----------



## JerseyRose

Oh I really just want to say thank you to all you lovely ladies for the positive comments and stories!!

You have really put my mind at ease and I've finally calmed down!

I've decided against another blood test as I feel that if I didn't get the results I wanted I'd be even more of a mess! Which can't be good for the baby.

So I'm going to the doc on Friday for a general chat and I've finally convinced myself that it does not automatically mean anything is wrong and I've gotta take one day at a time. 

Thanks again ladies!! So happy for your beautiful stories and good luck with your current pregnancies!! Xoxoxoxoxox :D


----------



## Radiance

JerseyRose said:


> Oh I really just want to say thank you to all you lovely ladies for the positive comments and stories!!
> 
> You have really put my mind at ease and I've finally calmed down!
> 
> I've decided against another blood test as I feel that if I didn't get the results I wanted I'd be even more of a mess! Which can't be good for the baby.
> 
> So I'm going to the doc on Friday for a general chat and I've finally convinced myself that it does not automatically mean anything is wrong and I've gotta take one day at a time.
> 
> Thanks again ladies!! So happy for your beautiful stories and good luck with your current pregnancies!! Xoxoxoxoxox :D

I was getting weakly hCG testing done (week 3-8), I realized they made me more stressed out because they were on the lower side of "average" or not doubling as much as I would have expected. Friday is really soon, can't wait for an update :)


----------



## 1BlessedMommy

With my second son mine were a 17 at 5 weeks! He is 16 months old and healthy& perfect!!! I'm sure you're fine!!!;) best of luck and congrats!!!


----------



## JerseyRose

I just thought I'd update everyone.. :nope:

I lost the baby at 6 weeks. I started bleeding and went straight to the doc. He sent me for a blood test and an emergency ultrasound. My hcg levels had dropped to 27 and they couldn't find anything on the ultrasound. I bled heavily for 2-3 days with blood clots, and then lightly on the 4th day. 2 days later and my hcg levels were back to 0. The doctor said next time he wants to monitor my hcg levels closely. I don't know why they started out so low?


----------



## Radiance

I'm very sorry to hear that :(
I hope you are doing okay! 
:hugs:


----------



## Avas_mum

I am so sorry for your loss:hugs: 

I had a loss Dec 2012 at 6 weeks for no explained reason....possibly a blighted ovum as my levels never got over 600 and were not doubling as they should have was what my doctor said, they never saw anything on a scan :nope:

Take some time and look after yourself and hope to see you back with your bfp soon.


----------



## KimbaK

Sorry for your lost Jersey. 
Happened to me last year however my Hcg levels were through the roof. I was 54,790 at around 6 weeks. It was a missed miscarriage.

This time I'm going through a similar thing to yourself.
My Hcg levels are not rising enough.

2w6d 214
3w3d 306
4w2d 534
5w1d Ultrasound, pregnancy normal
5w5d Bleeding and cramps, thinking maybe breakthrough cos 28 days since last bleed and lost about 30mils.
5w6d 630 (15/07/13)

Now just have to wait and see. Scared it is blighted ovum. 
Getting blood tested again on Monday and scan in two weeks.
Had a good old ugly cry. Upset mainly because if its not ment to be I wish my body would let it go now.


----------



## Mommywants4

So a little off topic.. & best wishes to all of you especially you JerseyRose!!
BUT... When i went for my first hcg @ what I thought was 4weeks my level was 1100... then 2 days later it like 2200 or somewhere around there.. I go for my scan on friday for dating I should be 6 weeks tomorrow BUT I feel further along then that. Any thoughts?????????? Are those levels a little high for 4 weeks?


----------



## Radiance

Mommywants4 said:


> So a little off topic.. & best wishes to all of you especially you JerseyRose!!
> BUT... When i went for my first hcg @ what I thought was 4weeks my level was 1100... then 2 days later it like 2200 or somewhere around there.. I go for my scan on friday for dating I should be 6 weeks tomorrow BUT I feel further along then that. Any thoughts?????????? Are those levels a little high for 4 weeks?

They are slightly high for 4 weeks, you range 5-6 weeks or maybe twins. ;)
Also, I was have always had lower hCG levels, with my first it was so low I couldn't get a positive urine or blood test. I finally got a very faint positive (looked like an evap. line) and went to the clinic. I was 20w4d along! So it's definitely different for everyone and hCG levels aren't too concerning if they are on the low or high side, as long as they are getting higher. It becomes a worry when they start to decline :)


----------



## JessPape

We all start out on the LOW end, I hate when doctors even tell their patients this number, or even talk about it, because the only thing that is important is that the numbers DOUBLE, not how high or how low. they have littler to any relation to anything, a low HCG does not mean a miscarriage, a declining HCG can be a problem. To high, MAY indicate a pregnancy with multiple's but again not always.


----------

